# [Solved] Spammassassin ignoring scores from local.cf

## kutte128

Hi,

i realized that spamassassin stopped using my settings from local.cf and just uses the default ones.

spamassassin -D --lint shows that the file is read:

```
Nov  2 18:11:20.917 [24321] dbg: config: using "/etc/mail/spamassassin" for site rules pre files

Nov  2 18:11:20.918 [24321] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/init.pre

Nov  2 18:11:20.918 [24321] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/v310.pre

Nov  2 18:11:20.918 [24321] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/v312.pre

Nov  2 18:11:20.918 [24321] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/v320.pre

Nov  2 18:11:20.918 [24321] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/v330.pre

Nov  2 18:11:20.918 [24321] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/v340.pre

Nov  2 18:11:20.918 [24321] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/v341.pre

Nov  2 18:11:20.918 [24321] dbg: config: using "/var/lib/spamassassin/3.004001" for sys rules pre files

Nov  2 18:11:20.918 [24321] dbg: config: using "/var/lib/spamassassin/3.004001" for default rules dir

Nov  2 18:11:20.918 [24321] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.004001/updates_spamassassin_org.cf

Nov  2 18:11:20.918 [24321] dbg: config: using "/etc/mail/spamassassin" for site rules dir

Nov  2 18:11:20.919 [24321] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/70_malware.cf

Nov  2 18:11:20.919 [24321] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/local.cf

Nov  2 18:11:20.919 [24321] dbg: config: using "/root/.spamassassin/user_prefs" for user prefs file

Nov  2 18:11:20.919 [24321] dbg: config: read file /root/.spamassassin/user_prefs

```

After that it loads the standard files:

```
Nov  2 18:11:21.016 [24321] dbg: config: fixed relative path: /var/lib/spamassassin/3.004001/updates_spamassassin_org/20_body_tests.cf

Nov  2 18:11:21.016 [24321] dbg: config: using "/var/lib/spamassassin/3.004001/updates_spamassassin_org/20_body_tests.cf" for included file

Nov  2 18:11:21.016 [24321] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.004001/updates_spamassassin_org/20_body_tests.cf

Nov  2 18:11:21.019 [24321] dbg: config: fixed relative path: /var/lib/spamassassin/3.004001/updates_spamassassin_org/20_compensate.cf

Nov  2 18:11:21.019 [24321] dbg: config: using "/var/lib/spamassassin/3.004001/updates_spamassassin_org/20_compensate.cf" for included file

```

etc

A local.cf example (test values):

```
score URIBL_DBL_SPAM 5

score DCC_CHECK 3.5
```

but mail headers shows the standard values from 50_scores.cf:

```
tests=[BAYES_00=-1.9, DKIM_SIGNED=0.1, DKIM_VALID=-0.1,

   DKIM_VALID_AU=-0.1, HEADER_FROM_DIFFERENT_DOMAINS=0.001,

   HTML_MESSAGE=0.001, RCVD_IN_SBL_CSS=3.335, RP_MATCHES_RCVD=-2.654,

   SPF_PASS=-0.001, URIBL_DBL_SPAM=2.5]
```

Why does it ignore the scores?Last edited by kutte128 on Mon Nov 07, 2016 9:47 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## UberLord

SA needs to run as root for this, even if the user SA is running as can read the per user config files.

I found that a bit odd too.

If you don't want to run SA as root, then look into per-user configs in SQL.

----------

## kutte128

hi,

yep, it already runs as root.

it seems that somehow the local.cf was broken. i created a new one and now its working again

----------

